# Candy Man



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

the cure for all those extra bars of M&P you have- chunk them up and bang it out!  8)


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Those are so cute , I love figuring out ways to use leftover soap scraps .


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

I know, right?! They sell well too. People love the colors.

I made a soap the other night, kinda playing off the "TRUE Blood" craze- and threw a bunch of scraps in the pot, melted, added black lab color and swirled in red lab color- poured it into a loaf mold, cut it with a crinkle cutter and stamped it 'V' 
it flew off the shelves!
You never know.
Now I get requests for that soap and I have NO idea what I used to make it.

*note to self, TAKE NOTES! hee-hee


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 8, 2009)

they look great, bbk!!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank'ya!


----------



## Mandarin (Sep 9, 2009)

Those look great!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks! 

Hey Salty- LOVE the profile pic 

"my sister had a baby and it didn't have any arms or legs and I help her take care of it...and it's growing...."
(i have a 6 yo son and have seen that movie a zillion times)


----------



## tincanac (Sep 10, 2009)

Lovely bars!

I just hit on a cool recycling idea too - I made granite looking rock or volcano rock looking soap.  I chopped up all those failed experiments into teeny irregular chunks - threw down a layer of mica laden clear - sprinkled all the teeny tiny chunks over the top of that and then topped with a grey layer.  Then I chopped the slab up into cubes and "faceted" the edges with a cheese planer.  It turned out really really cool.  I think it looks like granite anyway......the cool thing is - the more irregular the "faceting" is the more rough hewn rock effect you get!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 10, 2009)

sounds awesome! Do you have pics? I'd love to see!!


----------



## tincanac (Sep 11, 2009)

here it is - sorry about the quality of the pic!




It was a test so I didnt really scent with anything, but it has a slight bay rum sorta smell.....one of the failed experiments was when a whole bottle of Bayrum slipped out of my sudsy hands and into the liquid soap pot!

*ETA*(I just learned what this acronym means and it is so handy) - I took a makeup eyeshadow brush and dipped it white mica and sort brushed over the tops just now(woops I know that this is a South Africanism but it means among other things - in the recent past) - and it makes it look more like sparly rock!!!!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 11, 2009)

That is so cool! It does look like granite!
Great job!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 11, 2009)

:wink: Those soaps make me very, very gready!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 12, 2009)

well, I wish I could take credit for these amazing soaps, but they are not an original of mine....I first saw them on craftserve, by a very talented soaper whose name escapes me, but kudos to her and all that have blazed the trail before me.
I'm so inspired by all the beautiful soaps Ive seen and to those women, I salute you and give gratitude


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 12, 2009)

That is some of the most beautiful "recycling" I've ever seen 

Blessed Be,
Donna


----------

